# The Witcher: Die Dreharbeiten der Netflix-Serie sind abgeschlossen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Die Dreharbeiten der Netflix-Serie sind abgeschlossen*

						Die Produzentin und der Hauptdarsteller der Witcher-Serie (Netflix) haben das Ende der Dreharbeiten bestätigt, einen Veröffentlichungstermin gibt es aber immer noch nicht. Parallel sind Bilder vom Set aufgetaucht, die nilfgaardische Rüstungen zeigen. Mit den Rüstungen aus den Witcher-Spielen haben diese fast nichts gemein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Die Dreharbeiten der Netflix-Serie sind abgeschlossen*


----------



## Rollora (1. Juni 2019)

Solange genug Action darin vorkommt, egal wie sinnlos und schlecht aufgebaut, wirds schon ungefähr der hälfte gefallen (s. Staffel 8 Bewertungen von GOT)


----------



## Zwiebo (1. Juni 2019)

Ich habe nur Witcher 3 gespielt und noch keines der Bücher gelesen. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Serie.


----------

